# Epic Christmas - Cinematic christmas Medley ^^



## Harzmusic (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi there!
Today is christmas eve and I think it is time for me to share a little piece I wrote for christmas 
I've put together a little Medley from different Christmas Carols for full orchestra. I tried to make the songs to sound as cinematic as possible 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZe0CaXV3GE

I hope you enjoy it and I would be glad to hear some feedback too!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## johan25 (Dec 24, 2010)

This is really nice, it really does sound cinematic


----------



## handz (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice, always wanted to do something like this before christmas...


----------



## JPQ (Dec 27, 2010)

i dont at least know some of them but sounds nice... and what sounds used here?


----------

